# How long DOES sperm live? Does pre-seed help?



## jerseyshoregirl

So, I am not quite sure if I have a positive OPK right now or not...getting darker, but not quite there. We BD'd today, but unfortunately I will out of town and not see him until Friday now :( I am on CD14. We also used pre-seed (worked our first time TTC on the first try!)

So my question is, how long DO sperm live? If I get the positive OPK tomorrow, I am hoping some little swimmies make it long enough to catch an egg....

JM


----------



## sweetdreams

generally sperm can live anywhere from 3-5 days depending on how thick a womens vaginal mucus is and how close to ovulation she is. the closer to ovulation you get the more sticky the mucus becomes making it easier for more sperm to stay inside of you, also the closer to ovulation you get the opening at your cervix will open up slightly to let sperm into the uterus.


----------



## NeyNey

Yeah, I've heard sperm live for generally 3-5 days too. But I've also heard stories that pre-seed can increase the lifespan to 7 days.


----------



## juliespencer9

hi, what is pre seed? herbal tablets for men? or women?
x


----------



## littlestar

juliespencer9 said:


> hi, what is pre seed? herbal tablets for men? or women?
> x

Preseed is a lube which creates a sperm friendly vaginal environment. 
it is natural and Ph balanced to encourage conception. I've brought some to try when we're closer to ovulation.


----------



## tansey

If you BD'd today and OV in the next couple of days you should be ok. I've seen loads of charts on FF where they have BD 4 days before OV and got BFP! Good luck xx


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi I agree about 5 days.

I am using pre-seed for the first time and hoping it works. Their site suggests it help the spermies live longer

Good Luck


----------



## Omi

tansey said:


> If you BD'd today and OV in the next couple of days you should be ok. I've seen loads of charts on FF where they have BD 4 days before OV and got BFP! Good luck xx

I did. 2 days before ov!!

Good luck!


----------

